# Franklin, Pa contest



## Rag1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody hear if Franklin is going to have a contest? Nothing is posted on KCBS or MABA schedules.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope so...they did post anything last year...I'll try to get a hold of someone that might know.


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, I want to go to the BTGG's thing in VA, but fear the dates are the same.


----------



## Christopher1 (Jan 10, 2008)

This was a post on a Canadian BBQ forum from last August, I haven't heard anything new since then though.

It was posted by the Frying Pan team:



> SMOKE ON THE ALLEGHENY in Franklin, Pa. will fly again. We had a wrapup meeting last night and the sponsoring organizations were very happy and want to make it an annual event. Once we set on a date July or early Aug. we will announce it on the forum. We want to check with KCBS and Canada to make sure we don't conflict with an event in Canada or near us. I passed on all comments we received and several things will be added or changed to make it different. The judging tent will be moved closer to the cookers. Teams will be added on the grass across from where the cookers were this year to make it closer and so the public doesn t have to walk as far, that area has been wired and water added for camping. a porta john will be added near the end of cookers row. we need to attract at least 25 teams next year to make it a qualifier for a draw at the jack daniels and this should also up the prize money. they also are talking of dropping sunday and making it a friday and saturday event, with allowing set up on a thursday. I want to thank all our Canadian friends for their support and hope to see all of you, and more, next year. thanks again fran and judy fry, the frying pan



You may want to try and contact them and see what's new.

http://www.fransfryingpan.com/


----------



## wittdog (Jan 10, 2008)

I contacted frypan and it's on for sure..he thought the date was July 11-12....but don't quote him on that.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 10, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I contacted frypan and it's on for sure..he thought the date was July 11-12....but don't quote him on that.



You just did. :roll:

I heard the same thing.  Dayton comp is supposedly the same weekend.  At $4/gallon...I'll be in Franklin being miserable with Witt.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 11, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I contacted frypan and it's on for sure..he thought the date was July 11-12 ....but don't quote him on that.



Well if thats the case then there is NO reason NOT to come down to VA on July 18, 19.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Will Larry be there?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We only do sanctioned events :P 
I need to see what my vacation schedule looks like among other things.....


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 11, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sanction it....... "This event is RAG sanctioned"[/size]
There, now get your ass down there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 12, 2008)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":336s615c]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, the Dayton comp is July 18 & 19 and our gas is under $3 a gallon here so just put enough in your tank to get here then filler up before you leave. [/quote:336s615c]

Let me rephrase that...*DIESEL* is almost $4/gallon and since it _is_ a different weekend, I plan on attending barring any catering I may book between now and then.  Catering has to be worth it or I won't do it.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Boy , you guys are sure optimistic regarding gas prices. Remember, you heard it here first? GAS WILL BE $ 3.75 to $4.25 /GALLON BY JULY 4TH!!!!! It will recede in the fall (election time and Retail shopping season) and then go over $ 4.00 permanently by this time next year on its way to $5.00/gallon. WAKE UP AND SMELL THE COFFEE GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree.  There will be lots of boats and RV's parked and for sale.  We are in so much trouble because of this it's not even close to being funny.  Best of all...we are accepting it but what the hell else are we going to do?  I'm waiting for the truckers to pull together and shut things down.  Something has to happen.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... 750#173750


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2008)

We are seriously considering Franklin this year..might be just for the party..We did the mapquest thing and got 4 Franklins..anyone know what county its in ?


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 1, 2008)

we are also considering Franklin. 

Have to check into ours chedules it is filling up very fast.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Franklin is a definite go for us


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 2, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Franklin is a definite go for us



See ya there. Witt and I are sure to have our "smiling" faces on there...as uaual. :roll:


----------



## Unity (Mar 2, 2008)

This is north of Pittsburgh, right? (Or SW of Buffalo, depending on where you're looking from.) 

--John


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> This is north of Pittsburgh, right? (Or SW of Buffalo, depending on where you're looking from.)
> 
> --John


Yeah John...probably about 1.5-2 hrs from Pittsburg...


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> ..We did the mapquest thing and got 4 Franklins..anyone know what county its in ?


----------



## Wittdogs B (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some links from last year's; I haven't seen an update for this year's yet.


http://sugarcreekpd.llmwx.net/cookoff/directions.shtmlhttp://sugarcreekpd.llmwx.net/cookoff/directions.shtml


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2008)

The teams for Franklin are starting to come up...
http://smokeontheallegheny.com/id2.html


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where's North Coast....he waiting for diesel donations ??


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2008)

this will be a rough comp for us LOL we are just coming off of the Canadian open 4 days prior .... 2 weeks no sleep. Ahh must invest in more coffee.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2008)

this will be a rough comp for us LOL we are just coming off of the Canadian open 4 days prior .... 2 weeks no sleep. Ahh must invest in more coffee.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 30, 2008)

North Coast???  

I sent my check in today...under Uncle Bubba's BBQ.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 17, 2008)

Greg, you should get naming rights on this.  Looks like a BBQ Central reunion we've been trying to have for some time now.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 17, 2008)

Looks like a lot of the smaller, newer less established contests will have trouble being a qualifier due most likely to the price of gas/diesel.  My first contest is Q for the Kids in Indiana in three weeks.  It's a second year contest that had 27 teams last year.  Last I looked only 12 teams had entered this year.  Hard to say how many contests will survive because of this.  I don't see Franklin getting enough teams to be a qualifier either.  Still should be a good time.  Someone bring the BBQ Central Banner!


----------

